# Twilight project idea



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are lots of fans of the book/movie series Twilight. This should help to drive the point home... :jester:


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Mike - there is not too much of a vampire problem here in Rancho Cucamonga but I still have to make one of these for my wife. She is a big fan. This thing cracks me up!
Steve from California


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I Don't dare put something like that up around here...the Human Rights Tribunal would be all over it!
Restaurant chain's 'albino rhino' ale discriminatory, pair claim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> There are lots of fans of the book/movie series Twilight. This should help to drive the point home... :jester:


I notice one of the stakes is missing, Mike?

Do you have a problem in the "D".......:jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> I Don't dare put something like that up around here...the Human Rights Tribunal would be all over it!
> Restaurant chain's 'albino rhino' ale discriminatory, pair claim



OMG.......

What is the world coming too? :sad::sad::sad:

We are not being ruled by power but by creative separatism......

I wish I was abnormal so that I can sue someone...(no replies, please) VBG


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, ex wife.


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> James, ex wife.


Mike - Ex-wife? Just remember... all vampires are bloodsuckers but not all bloodsuckers are vampires! Steve from California


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The 'undead thread'...


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*Vampires in California ....YES !*

Hello Steve,

I don't know about Southern California, but up here in the San Francisco Bay Area 
There are people sucking blood, even out of rocks. (They are called lawyers...)

Sorry that you are offended ! (if the shoe fits) 





Steve B. said:


> Mike - there is not too much of a vampire problem here in Rancho Cucamonga but I still have to make one of these for my wife. She is a big fan. This thing cracks me up!
> Steve from California


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

It's a sad day when vampires have to glitter for attention. 

Graf Orlok...aka Nosferatu out-acted the Twilight glowbug-vamps and Nosferatu was a silent 1922 film.











Bela Lugosi must be turning in his grave...pun intended.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> It's a sad day when vampires have to glitter for attention.
> 
> Graf Orlok...aka Nosferatu out-acted the Twilight glowbug-vamps and Nosferatu was a silent 1922 film.
> ]




And 90 years later, Nosferatu is still the creepiest vampire ever.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha. I had a great laugh! Thanks for posting. Oh, everything about it is pretty.


----------



## seahawk65 (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with Mike in California


----------



## seahawk65 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry Mike; great project, I meant to agree with Steve from California about Blood sucker!!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mike

Great idea! Do you think there's a market for them?

Regards

Phil


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL Mike! Love it! Will have to do that one...




Barb


----------

